

World’s Smallest Snowman Just 10 Microns Wide (Video) - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2009/12/08/worlds-smallest-snowman-just-10-microns-wide-video/

======
bhousel
Hehe, they kind of cheated by using tin.

For comparison: 10 Microns = 0.01 mm, which is about 1-2 orders of magnitude
smaller than a snowflake.

